# Ohio Catfish Limits Revised



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I know that many of you may already know that the new laws regarding catfish limits were effective in 2007. I just got done reading a thread where there was a little confusion as to what the limits were. Here is the link for the limits on the ODNR website http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_limits.aspx . Hopefully this is helpful to those of you who were not aware of the changes.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

its nice to see the limit on the channels at 1 over 28 inches.there is no need to take any bigger than that in my opinion,anyway


----------

